

Ask YC:  Anyone up for a meetup this Thursday night in Sunnyvale? - iamelgringo

A group of Hackers and Founders are getting together this Thursday in Sunnyvale.  Feel free to drop by if you're in the area.<p>http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/
======
alaskamiller
In.

~~~
Mazy
I'll go if you give me a ride.

------
ucdaz
I'm going as usual =)

